# vacuum pump on or off



## joe zarnitz (May 18, 2020)

after reaching full vacuum do you shut pump off or leave it running----I have read both ways tks,joe


----------



## Sprung (May 18, 2020)

Leave it running to keep it at full vacuum. Don't shut off the vacuum pump until it's stopped bubbling/releasing air.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 18, 2020)

Leave it running. If you go to the Turn Tex site he is really clear on the advantages of leaving the pump running.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 19, 2020)

And dont shut it off under vacuum it's horrible on them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

